# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Recommending computer games in Russian, in Russian ;)

## Valda

How you "get" those games it's up to you, just make sure that whatever you get is in Russian.   *Ведьмак 2*   *Жанр*: фантазия ролевая игра.   *Разговоры*: У "Ведьмак 2" есть много интересные разговоры, ничего слишком скучно. Очень интересный и волнующее сюжет, в общем, и хорошо написано. Редко что вы будете идти долга время без разговора.   *Записи*: Есть много напоминания которое Главный герой пишет. Можно их читать.  *Длина*: Не долго, не коротко. Идеально и остаётся интересно на всем ее протяжении.  *Уровень*: Даже "легко" уровень может оказаться вызов, против некоторые сильных чудовищ. Надо настойчивость иногда.  *Субтитры*: Можно играть с английских субтитров, или русский.  *Возраст*: 18+. Ругательство, нагота, насилие, кровь (и конечно кровопролитие).  *Я играла много игры по-русски, и Ведьмак 2 все же остаётся мою любимую игру!*    

> http://bulk2.destructoid.com/ul/1950...ution-620x.jpg

 [img]http://images.vg247.com/current//2011/05/triss2-noscale.jpg[/quote]   
I'll post more games later

----------


## Hotdog

Классная тема, Валда! 
Я пытался играть несколько РПГ игр на русском. Например: Ведьмак 1 и Век дракона: начало. Но я быстро устаю, т.к. у них так много текста. Как вы играете Ведьмак? С английскими субтитрами, с русскими субтитрами, или без субтитров?  
Я предпочитаю на русском играть шутеры. Кажется мне, что язык в шутерах более современной. Слова часто повторят, и не важно если что-то непонятно. Несколько примеров: Метро 2033, Left 4 Dead, Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Можно купить все на Steam и играть на русском. Я очень рекомендую Deus Ex: HR. Это один из моих любимых игр. Любил и оригинал, лет 10 назад.  
Кстати, вот список игр на Steam переведены на русском: Steam Search .

----------


## Lampada

_слова часто повторяются и неважно, если...
это одна из моих любимых игр
список игр, переведенных на русский_

----------


## wanja

"Санитары подземелий" (1-2)
"Сталкер"

----------


## Valda

> Классная тема, Валда! 
> Я пытался играть несколько РПГ игр на русском. Например: Ведьмак 1 и Век дракона: начало. Но я быстро устаю, т.к. у них так много текста. Как вы играете Ведьмак? С английскими субтитрами, с русскими субтитрами, или без субтитров?

 Always WITH subtitles. I played it the first time in English, then the second time in Russian. Since I already knew what was going on it was easy to understand even with Russian subtitles. I usually do it like that.    

> Я предпочитаю на русском играть шутеры. Кажется мне, что язык в шутерах более современной. Слова часто повторят, и не важно если что-то непонятно. Несколько примеров: Метро 2033, Left 4 Dead, Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Можно купить все на Steam и играть на русском. Я очень рекомендую Deus Ex: HR. Это один из моих любимых игр. Любил и оригинал, лет 10 назад.  
> Кстати, вот список игр на Steam переведены на русском: Steam Search .

 Thanks for the link, and the references. Very helpful! I was actually about to add Metro 2033 to my list  ::   *Keep it mind that just because the games on the steam link list support Russian, doesn't mean they support Russian audio. It could be just text.*

----------


## Valda

*Метро 2033 *   *Жанр*: FPS (first person shooter)  *Разговоры*: Есть достаточно, но они говорят с сленгом, длинными предложениями, и быстро.
Ещё проблема это что ТОЛЬКО ГЛАВНЫЙ РАЗГОВОРЫ ЕСТЬ СУБТИТРЫ.
Это жал, потому что есть много фон разговора.   *Вымышленная вселенная, Сюжет*: Очень интересно, и основанный на книгу Метро 2033. Это научной фантастики, о пост апокалиптического Москва, где все скрывается в метро, против угроз, монстров и радиации. Красивая атмосфера, тема и идея.  *Заметки*: Ничего долго прочитать.   *Длина*: нормально.   *Уровень*: Трудно. Но можно использовать cheats and codes  *Субтитры*: Можно играть с английских субтитров, или русский.  *Возраст*: 18+. Ругательство, кровь

----------


## Hotdog

> _слова часто повторяются и неважно, если...
> это одна из моих любимых игр
> список игр, переведенных на русский_

 Спасибо, Лампада!   

> Metro 2033

 Метро и СТАЛКЕР, мне нравится, что эти игры написаны русскими (ну, украинцами). Они не мои любимые игры, но достаточно интересные и веселые. Надеюсь, что в будущем будут больше русские игровые студии. Жаль, что студия которая создала СТАЛКЕР закрылась.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Звездные волки. 
Звездные волки: Наследие Империи.
Звездные волки 2: Гражданская война (Звездные волки 3). 
Жанр: Space RTS/RPG, a bit of tactics. 
Сюжет: Вы управляете группой наемников в различных уголках исследованного и неисследованного космоса.
Выбор стороны - нейтралы, торговцы, пираты, корпорации, империя.
Встречи с инопланетянами и искусственным разумом. Вы можете поучаствовать как в глобальных событиях так и мелких поручениях. 
В местах, где власть закона слаба, есть возможность проворачивать грязные и серые дела. 
Есть и на русском и на английском (Star Wolves) языке.  3.jpg0.jpg4.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Valda

*Древние свитки 5: Скайрим*  
Жанр: фантазия ролевая игра.  
Разговоры: Много, но мере такой огромно что иногда надо ходить много прежде что вы встретитесь кто-нибудь.  Также, каждое приключение ОЧЕНЬ длинное что также . 
Геймплай - Очень разнообразные системы сражения. Очень весело.  
чтение: Мала, и хорошо так.  
Длина: ОЧЕНЬ АЛИННО. Бесконечно. Но, есть "главные приключение", это не "Бесконечно", но также длинное.  Для этой игрой, надо тратить время. 
Уровень: Легко (сражение), но загадки могут быть не просто всегда.  
Субтитры: Можно играть с английскими субтитрами, или с русскими субтитрами. 
Возраст: 16+. Насилие, кровь (и конечно кровопролитие), но не слишком много графической.

----------


## Valda

*Книга ненаписанных историй*  
Жанр: Point and click puzzle adventure game 
Очень смешная игра!  
Разговоры: ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО. Эта игра основана на разговорах. Есть интересные загадки.  
Сюжет:  пародирует Властелин колец,  Гарри Поттер, world of warcraft, и так далее... 
Чтение: Мала 
Длина: Нормально 
Уровень: Если вы любите загадки, должно быть просто. 
Субтитры: Не смогла с английскими, только с русскими... но может быть такая вещь существует. 
Возраст: Любой.  
Я искренне рекомендую!

----------


## wanja

King's Bounty: Легенда о рыцаре
King's Bounty: принцесса в доспехах

----------


## Valda

Я бы хотела порекомендовать* DEUS EX - HUMAN REVOLUTION* - Очень хорошо сделано игра. Я недавно заканчивала её. First person shooter with a mix of third person shooter, очень передовая игра, отличная графика, интересный сюжет, и самое важно - занимательно. Не твари или монстры, только бионических людей и автоматы.

----------


## Valda

Я сейчас играю в The Cursed Crusade (Искупление ). В бою,  это похоже на Ведьмак 2...  но его сюжет не впечатляющий как Ведьмак... тем не менее, в нём есть свой шарм. Много врагов...без конца повторяющийся...  враги не так разные. Очень напоминает стиль Аркады.  
Я играю чтоб изучать язык, и когда есть слишком много врагов и слишком мало интересного сюжета, я покидаю игру. Но, еще не покидала, потому что еще не так плохо.А есть большой плюс. Можно делать паузу экрана, и в таким образом все субтитры можно прочитать спокойно  ::   
Звук: русский
Текст: русский 
(screenshots taken from google images)

----------


## pushvv

Поставь TES3 Морровинд Поиск morrowind :: NNM-Club.ru на русском, очень много приходится читать, как я помню да и игрушка интересная

----------


## iCake

I would personally recommend the Russian version of "Dragon Age: Origins". The game is not very ancient, has a solid plot and decent gameplay, and a lot of dialouges. Yes, and the Russian audio

----------


## it-ogo

А как это здесь нету "Мора"?  ::  
Есть такая игра, называется "Мор. Утопия." Абсолютно культовая. pathologic19.jpg  Вот, вот и вот английский обзор в трех частях ее английской версии от критика и фаната. He's got the point. 
Survival horror/RPG
First person.

----------


## Valda

Звучит круто!! Кроме "Метро 2033" здесь никакая игра не "естественная русская"... рада что Вы сказали об этом. Попробую после того, что все мои сегодняшние игры, закончу  ::

----------


## Valda

> I would personally recommend the Russian version of "Dragon Age: Origins". The game is not very ancient, has a solid plot and decent gameplay, and a lot of dialouges. Yes, and the Russian audio

 Я и не знала что она бывает на русском. Есть также Dragon Age 2... кстати. Может быть попробую.  
А сейчас.....   DIABLO 3   
Конечно это очень однообразный стиль игры. Но, сюжет интересно и есть в неё много текстов. Очень хорошо сделано. Еще один плюс это способность играть в multiplayer. Так, можно найти русский собеседник  ::  Я так и сделала, но игра наскучила мне через некоторое время.

----------


## maxmixiv

ГЭГ: Отвязное приключение — Википедия 
Старенькая уже, но посмеяться можно от души.
Недавно проходил в очередной раз, пришлось помучаться, чтобы запустить.

----------


## pushvv

Да, д3 проходится быстро до найтмэра, дальше тупой гринд за шмотом (хотя может сейчас что-то изменилось). 
ГЭГ, это там где эротетрис был?

----------


## strannik

Если говорить об играх, сделаных в России, то самая известная из ролевых это космические рейнджеры) Космические_ре&#10.jpg *"*Однозначно отнести «Космических рейнджеров» к какому-либо игровому жанру невозможно. Обычно игру пытаются классифицировать как RPG или пошаговую стратегию, но в действительности «Рейнджеры» — сочетание множества жанров, среди которых и стратегия, и RPG, и аркада, и текстовый квест, и космический симулятор с элементами торговли (здесь особенно заметно влияние классической Elite; см. также жанр космическая опера). 
В целом, «Рейнджеры» близки к играм наподобие Sid Meier's Pirates!, в которых главный герой путешествует между разными локациями (в Pirates! это города, в «Космических рейнджерах» — планеты), выполняя задания, сражаясь с врагами, улучшая оборудование, покупая и продавая товары. 
Журнал ЛКИ причислил игру к жанру эпическая игра. Главная черта игр такого рода — свобода действий игрока[8]. В «Космических рейнджерах» появился ещё один важный принцип — мир вокруг героя живёт своей собственной жизнью, не зависящей от действий игрока. Другие рейнджеры, управляемые компьютером, так же, как и игрок, торгуют, сражаются с клисанами, занимаются пиратством (или сами могут быть подвергнуты нападению пиратов), улучшают своё оборудование и так далее. Этот принцип, пока что нечасто встречающийся в компьютерных играх, вероятно, является одной из причин успеха игры[9]. Одной из особенностей сюжета игры является обилие юмора, зачастую пародийного (например, в текстовых квестах). 
Кроме того, игра оценивает действия игрока и в конце партии выдаёт его итоговый счёт, который зависит от многих факторов (число убитых клисан, количество сданной протоплазмы, год окончания партии, заработанный капитал и т. п.) Игрок может отослать свой результат на официальный сайт игры. После этого рекорд попадёт в таблицу результатов, с помощью которой можно сравнить свои достижения с другими игроками*."* Космические рейнджеры — Википедия

----------


## maxmixiv

> ГЭГ, это там где эротетрис был?

 Он!  ::

----------


## Valda

> А как это здесь нету "Мора"?  
> Есть такая игра, называется "Мор. Утопия." Абсолютно культовая. Attachment 652  Вот, вот и вот английский обзор в трех частях ее английской версии от критика и фаната. He's got the point. 
> Survival horror/RPG
> First person.

 Сейчас устраиваю игру.  ::   Интересно как будет...

----------


## Valda

Я должна сказать что Мор - Утопия, хотя как-нибудь уникальная, есть свои недостатки. Во первых, это не звуковая игра, в неё надо читать что персонажи "говорят". Это ОЧЕНЬ разочаровывала меня, как учащийся. Впрочем, когда играю на компьютерную игру, ожидаю звук! Эта игра выпускала в 2006. В 2006, это просто позор что надо ЧИТАТЬ то, что персонажи говорят... Если хочу читать есть книги. Но, не так поймут мне, есть музыка и звуковой эффект, только персонажи не говорят вслух.  
Графика также не очень, и у меня есть проблемы с настроек. Я не могу сделать мою решительность 1920х1080... я играю не в полный экран. 
Но все же интересная, и может быть я еще поиграю на неё на время. Хочу знать почему этот человек, который писать обзор игры (который дал it-ogo), такой взволнован.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Я должна сказать*,* что *хотя* Мор - Утопия *и в чём-то* уникальна, *в ней* есть свои недостатки. Во*-*первых, это не звуковая игра, в *ней* надо читать*,* что персонажи "говорят".

 Там надо и читать и слушать (both read and listen). Основной диалог идет текстом, но при входе в диалог персонажи произносят какую-то фразу (случайно выбранную из нескольких для данного персонажа и времени), в которой иногда содержится важная информация.   

> Это ОЧЕНЬ разочаров*ало* меня, как учащ*ую*ся. Впрочем, когда *я* играю *в* компьютерную игру, ожидаю звук!

 В полноценных РПГ обычно столько разговоров, что озвучить все - нереально. Это касается и "Мора". Впрочем, у меня несколько устаревшие представления о полноценности РПГ.  ::  
P.S. Если нужны игры именно Native Russian production, то здесь уже упоминались
King's Bounty: Легенда о рыцаре
King's Bounty: Принцесса в доспехах 
(Это пошаговая стратегия - turn based strategy с элементами RPG, родственник Heroes of might and magic с упором на сюжет и одиночное прохождение) 
Кроме того есть 
"Проклятые земли" (Evil Islands) 3rd person Action/stealth/RPG - там все диалоги озвучены в полном объеме
pro: хорошо продумана и сделана в деталях, лучшая система крафта, с которой я сталкивался 
contra: все линейно, никакого выбора, прокачка героя тоже не очень разнообразна, графика по нынешним временам слабенькая (хотя и хорошо сделана)

----------


## Valda

Спасибо за фидбек, it-ogo. Кстати, я опробовала King's Bounty но она как Heroes of Might and Magic, стиль игры который требует мыслительных способностей, а я люблю лентяйничать когда играю в компьютерных играх  ::  
Пока я еще играю Diablo 3 время от времени, я приготовлюсь к Метро 2034 (Или Metro: Last Light), которая в скором времени выпустит. Я очень взволнована. Следует быть хорошей игрой, судя по последнему. Я люблю погружение, который эта игра умеет создавать. Графика хорошая, все в ней так хорошо сделано что ты чувствуешь себя как часть мира. Часть разрушенного русского мира. Один недостаток, это, что никакие побочные квесты не существуют. Это неутешительно. Побочные квесты хороши для демонстрация, насколько огромный мир, и насколько замысловатый.  
Надеюсь что Метро 2034 исправит этот вопрос. Но даже если не будет, я вся в предвкушении испытывать её. Я оттачиваю свои знания русского, лишь за эту игру. Честно слово. Я хочу играть беспрепятственно. 
Вот некоторые screenshots что я собрала

----------


## Valda

Я только что Закончила Metro: Last Night, она не подводила. Польно оправдывает ожидания. Удивительная игра. 
Надо хороший компьютер а еще хороший русский чтоб понимать о чем идёт речь.

----------


## Valda

*a new beginning* Сейчат играю "A new beginning", это " point-and-click adventure game"...самие хорошие типы игры чтоб улучшать ваш русский. Довольно много читать и слушать. Игра хорошо сделано и сюжет простой, как следует.  У неё есть чувство юмора и хорошие головоломки. Трудно мне находить даже одна недостатка. Я еще её не кончилась но переходила на полпути. 
Текст относительно легко.

----------


## Valda

*Полезный жаргон Для "3D-шутер"  *  
пушка - gun
пулемет - machine gun
винтовка - rifle
Пистоле́т - pistol 
Карабин - rifle with a shorter body (Винтовка с укороченным стволом.)
Гранатомёт  - grenade gun, launcher, projector (переносное огнестрельное оружие)
Bulletproof - пуленепробиваемый 
Reconnaissance - рекогносцировка, разведка, прощупывание, зондирование 
firearm - оружие 
Ammo - боеприпасы; снаряды, патроны; подрывные средства; боезапас
trigger - спусковой крючок
aim at - целиться в 
Sight - Прицел
Reload - перезаряжать
out of range - вне досягаемости
to be in range - быть в пределах досягаемости
injured - раненый; ушибленный; травмированный
flamethrower - огнемёт

----------


## Valda

Ускользающий мир 
Хотела я рекомендовать эту замечательную игру. Это в стиле игры "Книга ненаписанных историй" которого я раньше написала. Смешная, интересная, и в ней много вызовов. Там тоже есть какая та пародия о Властелине Колец, но в этой игре это неуловимее. 
Это "point and click adventure game", в таких невозможно умирать, но можно легко застрять, заблуждаться, не знать куда идти, что делать... и так далее. Если головоломки вы любите и хочется вам учить русский творчески, это хорошая игра для вас.   ww.jpgww2.jpg

----------


## Valda

Хотела рекомендовать еще 4 игры в стиле "Point and Click".  
 Secret Files 1 (2006), Secret Files 2 (2009) -  Мы играем в качество русской девушки, который живёт в Германии. В этой игре мы даже посещаем в России  ::  Больше не расскажу. Крутая игра. Вторая тоже, но основная сюжетная линия несвязанная друг другом. Есть третая часть серии, но у этой части, в отличие от двух других, нет русской озвучкой (только текст).     
Still life 1 (2005) and Still life 2 (2009) - Крутые игры. Здесь мы агент ФБР, ищем серийный убийца. Хорошо сделана.

----------


## maxmixiv

Может пригодиться. Долгими зимними вечерами побродить по виртуальным аналогам Омска  ::  ...

----------


## Valda

Еще в point-and-click стиль игр: Сибирь. Это классическая игра. Есть две части (2002, 2004) а третая находящаяся в процессе разработки. Здесь мы американскый юрист посещаем в Сибирь чтоб заключить сделку купить завод, но из-за скоропостижной смерти заводчика, мы оказываемся с приключением найти наследник, чтоб он подпишет ... а потом начинаем понимать жуткие секреты Сибири (касаются к мамонтам), и такие дела. Эти две части хорошо были переведенные к русскому, и честно это чувствует естественно говорить на русском в этих краях. Мне кажется что у английского издания, у всех русских персонажей есть  жуткий русский акцент, но точно не знаю. Эта серия знакомила много людей к жанру Point-and-Click, так что, очень рекомендую.

----------


## Valda

Новый хит (2011) 
Тоже Point and Click, это очень качественная игра которая надеется на юмор и крутую графику. Очень американская игра по характеру. На самом деле, это один их этих игре, где лучше играть в ней с оригинальными озвучками (то есть, по английски). Но все же, русская озвучка имеющаяся в распоряжении, так что, те которые русскмй учить... им не надо беспокоиться. Это прикольная пародия Голливуда и фильмов ужасов, с элементами из научной фантастикой.

----------

